# Fridge vents removal to get at sink pipe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've got a problem with a blocked sink in my Autostratus. I would like to know if the fridge vents on the outside of vehicle can be removed to gain access to the sink pipe ??? I was hoping the vents are not connected to the fridge but are just for ventilation.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the one i my mh has a plastic screw you give it 1/2 a turn and pull it off 
but if you have a blocked out let pipe check under the mh i have traps on my swift 
chapter


----------



## martin1485 (Jul 17, 2009)

I removed both of my fridge vents to run a TV cable. I guess it depends upon the make as to how they're fixed. Mine have two slider catches hidden at the top - just move them in the direction of the middle of the vent. The bottom has two tabs which hook over the frame. When refitting, it's important to ensure that they are properly located and locked.


----------



## steeliedave (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi we own an Autostratus EB SE, our layout is different than yours but we had to get under the sink and the only way was to remove the sink which isnt to much of a problem one screw in each corner then lift it out take care not to damage the seal around the edge, our fridge vents are next to the sink too but we couldn't get access to the pipe work. Hope this helps
Dave.


----------

